# A problem in search of a solution



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

A friend of mine is the artistic director and conductor of a non-profit organization which promotes classical music for elementary school children, something which I think we will all be strongly in favor of. As part of their various programs, they put on 3 sets of concerts per school year in a local concert hall which are attended by children from schools all over the county (over 4000 kids attend each set.) Each of the sets of concerts is programmed around a specific theme which will catch the attention of the kids, and each involves various pieces of music played by their small orchestra which is made up of local professional musicians, along with various outside groups. An example was one done last year and programmed around Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition. After describing the background for the work and each of the 'pictures', they played the complete piece during which they had a modern dance troupe who performed brief dances descriptive of each 'picture'.

The organization is currently making plans for the programs for the next school year and my friend came to me with a question which totally stumped me. Perhaps someone here has some ideas. Specifically the request was for a piece of classical music which has some connection with Hawaii! Now I could come up with some for New Zealand (also Polynesian) but not Hawaii. The piece should preferably be available in a scoring for a chamber orchestra of 15-20.

Any ideas?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

When I think of Hawaii, I think exotic. And when I think of exotic classical music, I think of Impressionistic artists. Perhaps look to Debussy's symphonic works; it's kind of a stretch, but you could make it work.

Belly dancers to Debussy with palm tree decorations, count me in!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

La Mer would be a good choice!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The connection must be more substantial for the purposes of these programs - remember that they are to attract the interest of elementary school children by connecting music with things that they understand.

P.S. The last program this school year is about oceans and so La Mer would work there except that finding a workable scoring for a small orchestra is difficult.

P.P.S. Each program is only 1 hour long.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Becca said:


> The connection must be more substantial for the purposes of these programs - remember that they are to attract the interest of elementary school children by connecting music with things that they understand.
> 
> P.S. The last program this school year is about oceans and so La Mer would work there except that finding a workable scoring for a small orchestra is difficult.
> 
> P.P.S. Each program is only 1 hour long.


Just a suggestion you might give your friend, it might be easier to pick pieces that work for a small orchestra and fit them into a theme instead of having a theme and finding pieces that fit that. I think it can be stretched a bit too if you are adding dramatizations such as dance and props, those visuals add a huge dimension to getting across the theme.

Hawaii seems almost impossible to achieve very closely at least.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

For instances, there is a lot you could do with the Four Seasons by Vivalid. Dramatizing in dance and props activities children engage in for each season.

Just seems to be easier to fit themes to music that works with your ensamble than fitting the music to the theme.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

This organization has been around for many years, has considerable experience in programming, and has probably already done the most obvious items, sometimes more than once - but occasionally they get stuck!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Becca said:


> This organization has been around for many years, has considerable experience in programming, and has probably already done the most obvious items, sometimes more than once - but occasionally they get stuck!


Exactly what moods is your friend attempting to convey? What aspects of Hawaii? The bright sunshine, the beautiful beaches, the tropical nature of the islands?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I can't imagine how one could work Hawaii into the picture. The first thing that came to mind when i read the descriptions of how Pictures at an Exhibition was dramatized, was Holst's Planets, but it might be tricky to perform that one with a chamber orchestra.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

It certainly is difficult to find classical music associated with Hawaii! I just tried doing a google search, and the only thing I came up with is an article that mentions a piece "Hawaii Island Suite" by a music teacher/composer named Michael Springer. Here's the link to the article: http://hilo.hawaii.edu/news/stories/2016/04/21/michael-springer/

Unfortunately, the piece doesn't seem to be available anywhere - no recordings and no sheet music! Luckily, however, it seems that the composer Michael Springer is still alive, and maybe your friend could contact him and ask for the score and parts.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you Bettina, I have forwarded it.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I think we need to commission a ukelele concerto.


----------



## Rys (Nov 26, 2016)

MarkW said:


> I think we need to commission a ukelele concerto.


Google pulled this video up.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Does the group have the funds to commission a new work? I think that may be the most readily available solution. They could specify that the piece has to be related to Hawaii in some way. Maybe they could even find a native Hawaiian composer. 
I'd suggest contacting one of the universities in the state. I just did a quick google search and the University of Hawaii at Manoa does have a music department and they do offer a degree in composition. There is likely someone on the faculty there who could fulfill such a commission.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

SuperTonic said:


> Does the group have the funds to commission a new work?


Unfortunately they don't.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Rys said:


> Google pulled this video up.


Thank you! I have forwarded this link.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I found these, I don't know if they will work:
Lalo Schifrin: Lili'uokalani Symphony
Dan Welcher: Heleakala - How Maui Snared the Sun
Jerre Tanner: Suite from "The Singing Snails" - this has something to do with Hawaii, but I'm not sure what.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Has anyone ever set the poetry of W.S. Merwin to music?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Heck. As far as I'm concerned, the theme to the TV show "Hawaii 5-0" is classical music. And I think kids would enjoy playing it.






Meanwhile, if you run a search for "hawaii composers" Google will provide an intriguing list that should provide some nifty ideas.

You might also get some ideas by taking a look at (or contacting) the Hawaii Youth Symphony website: http://hiyouthsymphony.org/acl


----------

